# Candle inserts



## Peggy (26 Aug 2013)

I'd like to have a go at making a candlestick. Please could someone let me know where I can buy metal candle cups, is that what they're called? I've been googling it but just getting lists of pretty candle holders for sale and so far haven't found anything that would be suitable as a metal insert.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Peggy


----------



## Spindle (26 Aug 2013)

Hi

One of several types at Axminster:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-pa ... prod20305/

All the usual suppliers stock them:

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/candle ... of-4-brass

Regards Mick


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Aug 2013)

Make sure you get the ones with bottoms not the ones that are just sleeves. I have had candlesticks I have turned char using the sleeves as the candle gets towards the bottom. Not worth the risk.

Pete


----------



## procell (26 Aug 2013)

Places like Ikea sell glass ones for the tea light candles


----------



## Peggy (26 Aug 2013)

Thank you all for your help. The links are great, I can't get to Ikea, there isn't even a woodturning shop anywhere near by. The internet is great if you live in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## boysie39 (28 Aug 2013)

Peggy , from just past the middle of nowhere have you checked with McKennas in Limerick or roynans in thurles or richard gouges in dublin or Lenahanes also in dublin 
Best of luck .


----------



## Peggy (28 Aug 2013)

Hi Eugene, thank you, but the trouble is all those places are an extremely long way past the middle of nowhere! I did however manage to get to Galway to buy a chuck for my candle making but it cost 100euro...sigh, just too much for me at the moment.


----------

